# A Good 5MP Camera Phone within 10-12k



## raahul728 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I was going to purchase Nokia E-5 this weekend but dropped the plan after checking reviews of its Camera quality which is my 1st Priority!!

If u guys can help me it will be gr8...

*My priorities are*:
1.A min 5mp camera with excellent pic quality 
2.Price ranging from 10-12k max
3.Good Browsing facilities,3G+,HSDPA,OVI Maps,Hardy set
4.Prefrbly NOKIA or SAMSUNG
5.I have used SAMSUNG STAR 3G (3.2 MP camera is really nice in that so Samsung)
6.I am going through net everyday and my personal choice is  Samsung Wave 723


Plz Help Guys...

Regards
Raahul


----------



## JanJan (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry to hijack this thread but how is the Samsung Wave 723 vs ZTE blade?

as for op, i dont think the blade is for you because the camera is horrible. but everything else is so excellent that it is the best budget android phone out there


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 11, 2011)

Wave 723 is Bada & ZTE Blade is Android. Also I'm not sure if the latter is available in India.

The Wave 723 is a nice choice unless you want Android. If you can spend a little more, check out the Galaxy Ace for 15k.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2011)

You could try SE Hazel, my friend has it and it has outstanding Picture quality with it's 5mp snapper.
Sony Ericsson Hazel - Full phone specifications
It'll come at 9-9.5 k I guess
and one more thing, if you want a Good camera phone you ought to exclude Nokia from that list


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 11, 2011)

Only the camera is good in Hazel. The Wave 723 is better as an overall phone. Also Hazel is not a smartphone.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 11, 2011)

Go with WAVE 723.


----------



## azzu (Mar 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> You could try SE Hazel, my friend has it and it has outstanding Picture quality with it's 5mp snapper.
> Sony Ericsson Hazel - Full phone specifications
> It'll come at 9-9.5 k I guess


+1 here..
go for hazel..
it suits ur needs perfectly


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 12, 2011)

I won't say Wave 723 a Smartphone, bada can't be a Smartphone OS, never to me. 
All my opinion.


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 12, 2011)

go for wave 723, i am having wave 575 and it is amazing


----------



## NainO (Mar 12, 2011)

> The Wave 723 produces very nice photos for a 5-
> megapixel cameraphone. The amount of resolved detail
> is very good and noise levels are kept under reasonable
> control.
> ...



- *GSMarena.com*
So Wave 723 is an excellent cameraphone 

And for SE Hazel - exclusion of 3.5 mm audio jack and poor loudspeaker performance are big let-down(s).


----------



## lm2k (Mar 15, 2011)

NainO said:


> - *GSMarena.com*
> So Wave 723 is an excellent cameraphone
> 
> And for SE Hazel - exclusion of 3.5 mm audio jack and poor loudspeaker performance are big let-down(s).




wave 723 is gud except for its vid rec abilities
se hazel and elm still hav the problem in their image noise reduction algorithms,
they have blue and orange lines in between the image when taken at high e/v or in low light condition ,otherwise daylight shots beat wave 723 


se elm and hazel also lack free lifetime voice guided navigation software like ovimaps on c6 and c5, u would have to stick to google maps if u get in greenheart family


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2011)

Go for Samsung Wave 723 its all rounder phone.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 21, 2011)

I would not suggest you to buy a nokia or a samsung mobile...
go for HTC Wildfire,it will cost u around 13k and I m sure you will not regret your decision after buying it...
It has Android 2.2 and a 5MP camera and other very good features...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 23, 2011)

^HTC Wildfire's camera does not even come close to a comparable model from Samsung, LG or Nokia.

Basically at this price point you have a few options:

1) Samsung Wave 723
2) Nokia C6-00 - available at about 12.5-13K. It has Symbian, Ovi maps, a fairly decent processor and GPU too. The camera is not as good as Wave 723 but is not bad to look at.
3) Samsung Star Duos B7722 - It seems to have everything - Dual SIM, 3.5G on one SIM, 2.5G on the other, 5MP camera, power LED flash, 4x digital zoom etc. The flipside is that it does not use either Bada or Android, it's a simple Java ME platform. The images produced are excellent.
4) LG GW620 - Hard to find but has Android + 5MP camera, produces pretty good images.
5) Samsung Galaxy Fit - Has all the features except flash, based on android.

It's upto you which one to get of all these. I would recommend the LG GW620 as it supports HSUPA 7.2Mbps and costs less than Nokia C6. It also has a respectable camera. But it is hard to find. The next best option would be the Samsung Star Duos B7722 if you don't mind not having Bada or Android. Or else go for Nokia C6, Wave 723 or Galaxy Fit.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> ^HTC Wildfire's camera does not even come close to a comparable model from Samsung, LG or Nokia.
> 
> Basically at this price point you have a few options:
> 
> ...




There I fixed it for you.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 23, 2011)

pauldmps said:
			
		

> Bada- Not happening.......



Bada is a perfectly capable OS even if it's not as good as Android.....



			
				pauldmps said:
			
		

> Overpriced Symbian crap not even S^3



True, but the phone still offers a lot of features for the price and Symbian is not dead yet. Still a lot of applications available.....



			
				pauldmps said:
			
		

> Costliest Dumbphone



Agreed, but you really can't beat the features at that price. And the dumbphone vs. smartphone debate doesn't really matter too much for ordinary users.



			
				pauldmps said:
			
		

> Primitive Android 1.5 Cupcake, Resistive touchscreen



The LG GW620 recently (in February, I think) got a firmware upgrade that updates Android to 2.2 (Froyo). The inclusion of 2.2 has the additional benefit of extending the talk time of the phone and improving it's general responsiveness. Note also that this phone plays DivX videos out of the box, something no other phone in the list does.

Thus, the only major drawback of this phone is the resistive touchscreen and I believe that the difference between resistive and capacitive touchscreens are overhyped since I have used both and have never found either one to be better or worse (sure, you have to press the screen more since it's resistive, but you are still getting HVGA resolution and good clarity!)



			
				pauldmps said:
			
		

> Absolutely disastrous screen resolution



Have no idea about this since this is the one phone I haven't gotten to play around with!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Bada is a perfectly capable OS even if it's not as good as Android.....



I disagree. Even basic apps like Opera Mini & Nimbuzz are not available for it natively. 


> True, but the phone still offers a lot of features for the price and Symbian is not dead yet. Still a lot of applications available.....



Give it six months more



> Agreed, but you really can't beat the features at that price. And the dumbphone vs. smartphone debate doesn't really matter too much for ordinary users.



It does matter when someone is spending more than 10k.



> The LG GW620 recently (in February, I think) got a firmware upgrade that updates Android to 2.2 (Froyo). The inclusion of 2.2 has the additional benefit of extending the talk time of the phone and improving it's general responsiveness. Note also that this phone plays DivX videos out of the box, something no other phone in the list does.
> 
> Thus, the only major drawback of this phone is the resistive touchscreen and I believe that the difference between resistive and capacitive touchscreens are overhyped since I have used both and have never found either one to be better or worse (sure, you have to press the screen more since it's resistive, but you are still getting HVGA resolution and good clarity!)



1. I couldn't find any info on official Froyo Update. GSMArena still lists on Cupcake.
2. You can't expect every phone to be capable of doing everything out-of-the-box. Installing a media player from the market is not a tough job, I suppose.
3. The Resistive vs Capacitive is not overhyped. Initially, you'll find both almost equally responsive. The performance of a resistive touchscreen, however, starts degrading after few months of usage. Ultimately, you end up banging the screen hard (with your fingers, you silly! ) to register taps.



> Have no idea about this since this is the one phone I haven't gotten to play around with!



Out of the four Galaxies launched by Samsung recently, only the Galaxy Ace is worth considering. All else are crap.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Bada is a perfectly capable OS even if it's not as good as Android.....





pauldmps said:


> I disagree. Even basic apps like Opera Mini & Nimbuzz are not available for it natively.



its not the number of Apps that count. its the number of useful apps. also Bada = Android Lite. yes lite on battery life also but in the end its more close to a java mobile with touch support.

to support Paul's view: Opera mini 6 in Wave doesn't support pinch to zoom. cause theres no native bada version & you have to rely on Java one (proves Bada is 90% Java).



AcceleratorX said:


> True, but the phone still offers a lot of features for the price and Symbian is not dead yet. Still a lot of applications available.....



an electronic brick. 

its an EOL platform. sorry, its already dead. so is S^3.



AcceleratorX said:


> Agreed, but you really can't beat the features at that price. And the dumbphone vs. smartphone debate doesn't really matter too much for ordinary users.



so you are saying that cause OP doesn't needs a smartphone so spend the amount on a dumbphone? what i say is, once you use a smartphone, anything else is dumb. used Wave 533. liked it. brought Optimus One, used it. then used Wave 533 again. hate it.



AcceleratorX said:


> The LG GW620 recently (in February, I think) got a firmware upgrade that updates Android to 2.2 (Froyo). The inclusion of 2.2 has the additional benefit of extending the talk time of the phone and improving it's general responsiveness. Note also that this phone plays DivX videos out of the box, something no other phone in the list does.



LG discontinued this mobile (GSMArena may show its avl). no use discussing about it. if someone needs a QWERTY Android, Galaxy Pro is coming or can try the far superior Galaxy 551.



AcceleratorX said:


> I believe that the difference between resistive and capacitive touchscreens are overhyped since I have used both and have never found either one to be better or worse (sure, you have to press the screen more since it's resistive, but you are still getting HVGA resolution and good clarity!)



are you sure you used resistive & capacitive screen? please try Nokia 523* & then Galaxy Ace or Optimus One.

also i agree with Paul. after 6-8months, resistive screen detects only finger nails. i own Motorola ROKR E6e (2.4" resistive & 2.5yrs old) & Optimus One (3.2" capacitive). after using O1, i can't use the motorola. it doesn't detect touch from finger at all, only finger nails & the stylus.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

bada is a complete crap. That's all. Don't even consider it as a Smartphone OS, never.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> its not the number of Apps that count. its the number of useful apps. also Bada = Android Lite. yes lite on battery life also but in the end its more close to a java mobile with touch support.
> 
> to support Paul's view: Opera mini 6 in Wave doesn't support pinch to zoom. cause theres no native bada version & you have to rely on Java one (proves Bada is 90% Java).



While Bada relies on Java for non-native apps, you might be surprised to know that Bada API uses C++ for app development while Android uses Java API.






> so you are saying that cause OP doesn't needs a smartphone so spend the amount on a dumbphone? what i say is, once you use a smartphone, anything else is dumb. used Wave 533. liked it. brought Optimus One, used it. then used Wave 533 again. hate it.



+1


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> While Bada relies on Java for non-native apps, you might be surprised to know that Bada API uses C++ for app development while Android uses Java API.



Now that's something completely new to me. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

Also Bada implements all C++ classes so app developers don't need to have too much hassle to develop on it while Android does not implement all Java classes & it is difficult to work with it. Also C++ code is more efficient than Java, so apps on Bada ought to run better. Only lack of developers' interest & less number of devices on the platform is killing the OS. And Samsung is not much serious about pushing it.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ the bigger share of cash will come from Android & WinPhone7 anyway. 

also Samsung mayn't ditch BADA soon in favor of Android as its requirements are less = less cost of manufacturing per mobile but can be sold for same price as Android which means bigger share of profit.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ the bigger share of cash will come from Android & WinPhone7 anyway.
> 
> also Samsung mayn't ditch BADA soon in favor of Android as its requirements are less = less cost of manufacturing per mobile but can be sold for same price as Android which means bigger share of profit.



100% true


----------



## choudang (Mar 25, 2011)

back to the suggestion guys, rather than discussing BADA.



pauldmps said:


> Only the camera is good in Hazel. The Wave 723 is better as an overall phone. Also Hazel is not a smartphone.



have you tried this piece, if not then try it and check. it has awesome build quality, perfect voice clarity, gr8 cam @9.5k equipped with gps and wifi, HSDP 7 mbps 3g, 6 months subscription of wise-pilot navigation. gps lockup is pretty fast compared to nokia ovi map.

OP, if you can find e66, grab it or you may consider e52 with same features @10k.


----------



## ManInRed (Mar 29, 2011)

go for Nokia X3-02. nice budget phone!


----------

